# Mystery Vegetable



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2017)

Several weeks ago I picked up some vegetables at the nursery and planted them. One was labeled "Gai Lan (aka Chinese Broccoli)." As it started to grow, I began noticing that it looks nothing like the vegetable in the photo on the tag. It was in with all the other Chinese vegetables, so I assume it's something native to that part of the world. I've done a bit of Googling and haven't yet found anything like it. My guess is that it's a member of the cabbage family.

Can anyone identify this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent the pic to Dad, he might know.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2017)

It looks like a variety of kale to me.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> It looks like a variety of kale to me.



I thought the same thing, and if I end up not finding an answer, that's probably how I'll treat it in the kitchen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2017)

Soften the leaves up and make pork rolls...like stuffed cabbage.  Still waiting on Dad.  He buys lots of the odd veg at H-Mart.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 16, 2017)

We have a veg in our grocery stores that looks like it. It was called Kailaan. Think it may be the same


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 16, 2017)

It looks like a cross between collards and kale to me.  Neither Craig or I remember seeing any greens that look like that in the oriental markets, even the very large 1 we go to.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> We have a veg in our grocery stores that looks like it. It was called Kailaan. Think it may be the same



Gai Lan or Kailaan is what's on the label. But the photo below is what that looks like. Note that it doesn't have the same curly leaves as the one in my garden.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 16, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Gai Lan or Kailaan is what's on the label. But the photo below is what that looks like. Note that it doesn't have the same curly leaves as the one in my garden.



I meant we have one green leafy veg in SA that looks like your picture. Tastes very Kale like.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> It looks like a variety of kale to me.



That's the first thing that I thought, too.

It looks like kale.  Does it taste like it?


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 16, 2017)

I also vote for kale.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 16, 2017)

Whatever it is, it looks like a real happy, healthy plant.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2017)

https://goo.gl/images/bmKAAu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 17, 2017)

I would take the picture to the place you bought it and explain your predicament. You just might get a free Gai Lan plant out of the trip.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 17, 2017)

The more I research, the more I'm convinced it's probably some kale variety. When I planted it, I wasn't expecting it to grow as large as it has, and now it's kind of overtaken the planter. I'll prune it out some today. I just didn't want to do that if I was waiting for a broccoli-type flower head to develop.

Oh well... I like kale, so it's all good!


----------



## blissful (Jun 17, 2017)

Now you know, Kale is taking over the world.
The 5 Stages of Realizing that Kale is Taking Over the World - CheckdOut


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 17, 2017)

It is a type of Kale ..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 17, 2017)

I vote Kale as well.
At first I thought maybe Mustard Greens, 
but the leaves look leathery-sh, yeah Steve?
Did you taste it Steve?  I have a habit of 
tasting things in the raw even in the nursery.

DH was not a fan Kale at first, but after numerous
experiments, I've got him convinced, but just not too
often. 
I braise the heck out of it, well, not to mush anyways, 
along with some sort of protein.
Recent Kale dishes at our table have included
Chicken Italian Sausage or diced Chicken Thigh meat, 
along with oodles of sauteed garlic, EVOO and chicken stock 
for the braising liquid,oh and a glug of white wine and I always add a good grating of fresh nutmeg.
I serve this over whole wheat penne pasta and grated cheese on top


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dad says it's a Kale.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 19, 2017)

It looks like some relative of cabbage.


----------

